# HVAC Super Pro Glue



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Really? 
I know this has been around for a while and noticed that one of my suppliers is now carrying it, but at around $40.00 for a little 1.85 oz bottle, it would really need to provide some extraordinary benefit for me to even think of trying it.
I’ll use adhesives for a lot of things, but bonding copper tubing just doesn’t seem like a good idea to me.

Anyone use this product regularly before? If so, how is it holding up long term?

TKX


----------



## QWERTY HVAC (Jan 31, 2010)

Watch this:http://www.youtube.com/user/DrZarkloff#p/u/13/xNi-kvRpz84


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link. 
I still don’t really like the sound of it, but I think the only place I might want to try it would be for joining aluminum to copper tubing, which is sometimes a pain to do.


----------



## andreeakamaras (May 19, 2016)

thanks for link


----------

